# My friend



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

She's helped me through losing mum, losing Alfie and Muddy and now through lockdown. She's bought her family to share my garden every year for at least 10 years. She's outlived 3 mates,but this year (I'm pleased to say) she hasn't a mate, I feel she's too old for all that and she hasn't been well the last two years when trying to rear young.
This year she is spending all her spare time with me 

She is still stunning 
IMG_7088 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

She regularly calls me from her perch on the fence 
IMG_7091 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

She has started to really listen, when I'm talking to her 
IMG_7094 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

She very occasionally, chatters back 
IMG_7095 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

I will miss her terribly when she eventually goes. She's already well over average age.

My beautiful amazing little old Crow


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh how lovely, is she a jackdaw ?


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Beautiful photos, I didn't know crows lived so long. We get a lot on our bird table, they keep us amused with their antics.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Beth78 said:


> Oh how lovely, is she a jackdaw ?


She's a Crow


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

margy said:


> Beautiful photos, I didn't know crows lived so long. We get a lot on our bird table, they keep us amused with their antics.


The average life span is 4 years, and the oldest recorded is 17.5 years.
I think she is 12 or 13 as they don't breed in their first year, making her at least 2 when I our relationship started


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I feed them every morning and they start making a racket if I'm late. Your very lucky to have become close to one.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

How do you recognise individuals, to know she had 3 mates?
Do her youngsters stay around; would one of them move in?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

How lovely that she has built such a good relationship with you. It’s a rare thing with a wild animal. She must recognise a kindred spirit


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

margy said:


> I feed them every morning and they start making a racket if I'm late. Your very lucky to have become close to one.


One of her young about 5 years ago was even friendlier. It would pull Alfies tail, hit me and Alfie on the head in passing and would take food out of my hand.



SbanR said:


> How do you recognise individuals, to know she had 3 mates?
> Do her youngsters stay around; would one of them move in?


When they mate the following year, the young are chased off. Last years young was a single and quite a nervous type, it's still around because she's had no other young but is still fairly nervous.
I know it's her because when young she had some white feathers and when she lost them, she hurt her leg that is always, not quite right. 
Also, by now, she is so tame (I can go within 2 feet) I can't see another Crow trusting me that much 

Each mate is nervous when they arrive


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh my god, I thought this thread was going to be something awful 

She is a beauty though. Love this group of birds even through they aren't particularly attractive to most folk.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

For photography stuff, are you able to reduce the exposure slightly on her beak on the last pic? Would look fab I think


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How lovely - a very special relationship


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MilleD said:


> For photography stuff, are you able to reduce the exposure slightly on her beak on the last pic? Would look fab I think


All my pictures are how I took them. I don't agree with this fiddling with them. If they aren't good enough, they aren't good enough.
I love it just the way it is  

For me, it's not about the photo, it's about the subject


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I didn't want to open this as I thought it was going to be about your human friend whose not been well
Glad I did though
She's a real stunner


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh wow she is beautiful! How did you begin your friendship with her? Crows are such amazingly intelligent animals it’s lovely you have a relationship with her


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Teddy-dog said:


> Oh wow she is beautiful! How did you begin your friendship with her? Crows are such amazingly intelligent animals it's lovely you have a relationship with her


I used to throw biscuits on the lawn for the dogs, she thought they tasted good


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

rona said:


> I used to throw biscuits on the lawn for the dogs, she thought they tasted good


Haha that's brilliant!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Brilliant photos Rona. Its such a privilege having such a close relationship to a wild animal and crows and other corvids are so intelligent and such interesting characters.

Have you read the book Corvus by Esther Woolfson? I enjoyed her stories of her raltionship with a crow, magpie and a rook called Chicken.

We had a similar relationship with a male blackbird who used to perch on our feet or under our chair on hot summer days in the garden.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice pick me up
I thought it was going to be bad news as well, so a nice surprise


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kittih said:


> Brilliant photos Rona. Its such a privilege having such a close relationship to a wild animal and crows and other corvids are so intelligent and such interesting characters.
> 
> Have you read the book Corvus by Esther Woolfson? I enjoyed her stories of her raltionship with a crow, magpie and a rook called Chicken.
> 
> We had a similar relationship with a male blackbird who used to perch on our feet or under our chair on hot summer days in the garden.


That's how I look at it, a huge privilege. I have tried not to get her too friendly and the youngster that was too friendly, I only fed by hand once. They need to still be careful of humans.
As she is now, at the end of her life and probably only alive because of the refuge of my garden, I'd love it if she allowed a touch. She flew past me the other day at very close quarters and I could feel the wind of her wings 

I haven't read that book, I'll have to have a look for it


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Crows are amazingly intelligent. I remember seeing this on BBC Earth some years ago.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

What a lovely bird, and such a lovely story. I hope she lives another couple of years and continues to keep you company, such a priviledge for a wild animal to trust you in that way. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Crows are amazingly intelligent. I remember seeing this on BBC Earth some years ago.


To be honest. I don't like watching stuff like that. They trained it to do every task before they set the puzzle. What for and how long has the poor thing been in a cage?

Made me wince and sad


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

rona said:


> To be honest. I don't like watching stuff like that. They trained it to do every task before they set the puzzle. What for and how long has the poor thing been in a cage?
> 
> Made me wince and sad


Sorry. I didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to offend you.


Not offended, just sad.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

Lovely photos, theres a huge crow comes every morning here for some food, he or she eats some food then takes some food away with him, the other birds are a bit nervous.
What a special bond you and the crow have, lovely.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

There was a woman in a bank building that I pass every day on my walk from the parking lot to work. This was a few years ago. I noticed this woman putting out a bowl of some kind of food, and a dish of water every day.

Wait..I need to back up. One winter I saw this crow that always seemed to be hanging around this one bank building and one particular window. Pecking at the window, just hopping out f reach of me, like that. I would say hello to it and it would acknowledge me, at least I imagined it did.

THEN I noticed around the corner where this woman was putting out the food. Once I saw here there and I asked her if she was feeding a stray cat. She said no she was feeding a crow she had named Morgan, the crow had been injured as a fledgling (found in the parking lot) and she brought her home and kept her going until healed and then brought her back and released her. . I said, OH! and told her about the crow Id' noticed and she said yes that was her window, and that was Morgan.

After that I noticed Morgan quite often and it went on for quite a few years, but then this past winter I noticed she wasn't putting the dish of food out any more. I haven't seen her to ask, but I am guessing Morgan stopped showing up.

Crows are so smart. They even use tools. I remember learning about them with that old show with Sir David Attenborough. Life of Birds. I loved that series.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone was having a bad hair/feather day today 

I think she looks a bit punkish 
IMG_7576 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7577 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7578 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Belle and I seem to be on baby bird watch lately, we saw a baby blackbird bieng attacked by crows the other morning. They were pecking at it while the parents were shrieking at them. I chased them away and picked it up. I moved it under a bush where the parents could see it. Maybe I shouldn't have interfered but just couldn't bare to see them kill the blackbird fledgling. People are always putting food out for them, including me ,so I didn't feel I was doing their chicks out of a meal.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Think I may have saved a young crow from a tricky situation this morning.

Walking back with Jack along a lane, I spotted a fledgling crow flapping about in some low brambles, just a couple of feet in and vulnerable to a passing dog or the cat I often see along there.

I watched to see if it would move away if I approached. It tried but couldn’t.

A quick check showed his feet were totally tied up in thin bramble stems so trapped 

I managed to unravel him (one handed while keeping Jack at my other arm’s length). He wasn’t best pleased and was trying to peck me - poor thing must have been terrified. Once freed, he scuttled straight into another pile and got tangled again.

Second time, I tossed him gently over the brambles onto level ground covered in dead leaves where he was able to scuttle away and under cover of some bushes.

While this was going on, mum and dad were above me giving me what for and even followed me a bit afterward to make sure I cleared off! 

Hope they are able to feed and look 
after their bubba until he can fly properly. They must live in the nests in the trees opposite.

Jack just stood and waited patiently. Thank gawd it wasn’t a squirrel!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a problem..............

My old friend seems to have adopted 4 very large very healthy baby crows, they are bigger than her!
I know for a fact that they aren't hers!
This means that instead of supplying two Crows, her and last years lone youngster, I'm having to feed 6. I don't know how on earth she's going to stay healthy. She has enough trouble taking off from my garden anyway, without doing it umpteen times a day to feed this raucous crew 

It's very odd behaviour and I cannot find any reference to it.
The only reason I can come up with is that it helps protect her territory for another year, as these babies will fly with her until next summer.

I'll have to do some emailing later, to see if anyone else has seen anything like this


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Do they come in and feed themselves too or wait to be fed?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Do they come in and feed themselves too or wait to be fed?


This is very new, it only started yesterday. They came down this morning, but of course they are very wary of me, so took off to a nearby roof for her to feed them.
I don't really want 6 Crows in my garden. I had 5 a few years back when she had a mate and 3 babies............they are very loud!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A tricky one.

I guess keep them wary of you so they stay out of the garden, but that puts the onus on her 

Not sure there’s a simple answer really.

I adapted my bird table yesterday and built up the sides to reduce the mess the starlings make. Why do they have to flick food everywhere?

I’m battling a second lawn in the gravel underneath!

I’ve tried various seed mixes but even the “no mess” ones don’t seem to work.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

That is interesting @rona 
I do not know much about crows but looked up a few things after reading your post:
https://blog.nature.org/science/201...mily-life-cooperative-behavior-birds-corvids/
Maybe the youngsters adopted her, if lost their mother or maybe she is related to them, maybe a grandmother .
Likely they will move on in time the way your girls own young did.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Summercat said:


> That is interesting @rona
> I do not know much about crows but looked up a few things after reading your post:
> https://blog.nature.org/science/201...mily-life-cooperative-behavior-birds-corvids/
> Maybe the youngsters adopted her, if lost their mother or maybe she is related to them, maybe a grandmother .
> Likely they will move on in time the way your girls own young did.


i was going to suggest this too as crows can show altruism for family members. So, while she may not have any young of her own, she may look after other young how are related to her maybe her daughters young?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Summercat said:


> That is interesting @rona
> I do not know much about crows but looked up a few things after reading your post:
> https://blog.nature.org/science/201...mily-life-cooperative-behavior-birds-corvids/
> Maybe the youngsters adopted her, if lost their mother or maybe she is related to them, maybe a grandmother .
> Likely they will move on in time the way your girls own young did.


I can see what's in it for them and can understand the young of a pair sticking around for their own benefit, but as most are driven by availability of food, I can't see any reason for her to feed these youngsters other than safety.
Her own young from last year is firmly put in it's place if it ever tries to muscle in on her food! It has to wait until she has vacated the garden.

Life with her is never boring


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Teddy-dog
Yes, that was what I was thinking, maybe the grandmother or g grandmother, some sort of familial relationship.

@rona as these are younger I suppose than her own young from last year, she may tolerate them more till they get a bit older and then move them on in the same way as last years brood


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well another turn around. The young from last year is now feeding the rowdy four. He/she used to grab some food and fly off somewhere else, sometimes with 4 young in hot pursuit. I've never seen him feed them before, but he (i'm sure it's a he ) has been very brave in protecting mum while she fed the rabble.
I really must email someone about all this


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

For most of the summer I only had 5 Crows visiting but the other night the sixth was back.

The old girl seemed exhausted at one point, but as soon as the rabble started feeding themselves, she quickly recovered. I have to stand in the garden while she feeds, otherwise she gets pushed out. 
Stunning isn't she? 
IMG_0854 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Then there's the rabble. These were all taken on the same evening while they were awaiting food...........Goodness knows what the neighbours think 
IMG_0855 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_0856 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_0857 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

I've also got fat pigeon of course, who has a fascination for my kitchen and other pigeons are starting to move into the garden too
IMG_0333 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rona said:


> Goodness knows what the neighbours think


Your familiars.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Your familiars.


My OH has always said I'm a witch


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

It's wonderful she's survived another summer
Fingers x she does as well through winter, she obviously knows where her bread is well buttered


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Really enjoyed reading through this, a lot more interesting than the TV atm. Great photos, what a beautiful lady she is and a great story.

I've only just started feeding the birds, had the feeder up for a couple of months and have recently seen little bird prints on window sill below feeder and heard little dump noise when they land. Yet to actually see a bird. 

Quick question for those more in the know; I put a fat ball on the feeder, a couple of times it disappeared very quickly and today I found part of one on the floor near the feeder. My question, is this birds or could it be a rat? Seems unlikely a small bird could/would take a whole ball? My knowledge of birds and bird feeding is very limited


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LittleMow said:


> Really enjoyed reading through this, a lot more interesting than the TV atm. Great photos, what a beautiful lady she is and a great story.
> 
> I've only just started feeding the birds, had the feeder up for a couple of months and have recently seen little bird prints on window sill below feeder and heard little dump noise when they land. Yet to actually see a bird.
> 
> Quick question for those more in the know; I put a fat ball on the feeder, a couple of times it disappeared very quickly and today I found part of one on the floor near the feeder. My question, is this birds or could it be a rat? Seems unlikely a small bird could/would take a whole ball? My knowledge of birds and bird feeding is very limited


My guess is a squirrel.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

LittleMow said:


> Really enjoyed reading through this, a lot more interesting than the TV atm. Great photos, what a beautiful lady she is and a great story.
> 
> I've only just started feeding the birds, had the feeder up for a couple of months and have recently seen little bird prints on window sill below feeder and heard little dump noise when they land. Yet to actually see a bird.
> 
> Quick question for those more in the know; I put a fat ball on the feeder, a couple of times it disappeared very quickly and today I found part of one on the floor near the feeder. My question, is this birds or could it be a rat? Seems unlikely a small bird could/would take a whole ball? My knowledge of birds and bird feeding is very limited


It's usually the squirrels in my garden - I've watched them carrying one off up the garden a few times! 

I lost one for months, then discovered it in the undergrowth when tidying the boarders 

Try wiring it to the hanging point?

I have some feeders they can't get to and I put food out specifically for the squirrels to try and limit their impact on the birds' food but they are greedy little blighters - still, live and let live, I say.


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Of course, it's a squirrel, don't know that didn't even cross my mind. I don't mind having a regular squirrel visitor but be nice to see some birds too. Will have to change the set up and secure my balls


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I keep meaning to buy one or two of these to stop the squirrels' accessing all the bird feeders


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a hanging bird feeder on my apple tree for the starlings and smaller birds, although we do get a big fat pigeon who plonks itself on it and scoffs the lot. I also throw food onto the garage roof for the crows. Every morning they are there, lined up on the rooftops waiting. I have to wait until after 8 so as not to disturb the neighbours because they honk very loudly when they see me. Telling each other breakfast is ready!


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

I have a magpie! So excited! He/she has come for past 4 days, only had a little peek at her (I'm going with female for now, no idea how I would tell) as don't want to scare her off. She comes between 9:30 - 11am, so I leave bedroom curtains shut, with a small gap so I can peek . She's been picking all the mealy worms out of my seed mix, these are obviously her favourites.

I thought my feeder would be too small for a bird that size and I do think it's awkward for her to land, in the photo you can see she's tight up against the window. Will be getting a new feeder to attach to the fence, which is opposite my bedroom window (about 4m away). Any advice on which type of feeder would be best, will be attached to a 6ft wood panel fence?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Happy-Beak...irrel+proof&qid=1602878118&s=outdoors&sr=1-16

You'll need a table for the Magpie, but it may put little bird off


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

Thank you, again .

I haven't seen any smaller birds come to the feeder yet, was very surprised when I saw the magpie. Will have a think about where I could put a table, have space, but would be nice if smaller birds could use the feeders.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

LittleMow said:


> Thank you, again .
> 
> I haven't seen any smaller birds come to the feeder yet, was very surprised when I saw the magpie. Will have a think about where I could put a table, have space, but would be nice if smaller birds could use the feeders.


If you have a hedge or shrub, place the hanging feeder near that if possible, the little birds will then have cover to get away from any danger.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well. More entertainment this afternoon. 

One of the youngsters is very nervous, but has just started coming into the garden with surrogate mum when the other rabble are absent. While fat Pidge has been canoodling with a lady pidge with unusually unkempt feathers on her neck (easy to spot).

Today, for the first time ever, I've seen a Pigeon having a go at a Crow . I'd spilt some seed while
filling feeder and both wanted it. Mrs fat Pidge ruffled her neck feathers even more and chased baby Crow across the garden!!! She didn't win the argument and had to acquiesce, but she stood there like a statue, staring at the young upstart until he flew away


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Those pigeons can be terrors. We have two who visit the hanging feeder. One will share with the starlings and jackdaws who land on it at the same time. But the other one pecks at any bird who tries to feed while it's there.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@rona did mum drive off last year's baby, that for a while helped with these four youngsters?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SbanR said:


> @rona did mum drive off last year's baby, that for a while helped with these four youngsters?


No, all six are still pestering for food 

I'm sure she knows that she needs the back up
Last years youngster has been her protector since the rabble turned up, taking on the mantle of lookout while she fed herself and them.
I think she'll certainly be keeping her territory next year with 5 big strong youngsters to back her up........unless said 2year old thinks of taking over the prime spot....I don't think it will. The following year maybe!
Mind,if the old girl gets a mate, the older young will be sent packing


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well the remaining 3 of last years young have now been seen off, though they are still hanging around the area as back up. I did think my old girl had found a mate because she disappeared for a few days. However, I'm now hoping that single 2019 youngster has the mate as the old girl is back into the garden collecting food. 
I wonder if she would feed daughter on the nest or take over sitting occasionally?


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

A few years ago we had a jackdaw who came every day to feed on our hanging feeder. We knew this bird because it had a malformed beak. The top over lapped the bottom quite a bit, so much so that the bird had to turn it's head sideways to feed. We always looked out for it whenever we put food out, then one day it didn't turn up. I often wonder what became of it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

For the last 4 years we had a pigeon on our bird table with a shorter leg and something that looked like a club foot, he was the only pigeon I let stay and have a good feed. This winter no sign of him.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> For the last 4 years we had a pigeon on our bird table with a shorter leg and something that looked like a club foot, he was the only pigeon I let stay and have a good feed. This winter no sign of him.


That's not bad for a Pigeon. I assume it was adult when you first saw it and they don't very often live beyond 5 years old


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm so pleased she survived the winter, I know she always has you to rely on, but it was so bitter for a few weeks 
That has really cheered me up


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

This was the pet Magpie that used to come in and play with my son's toy soldiers! He called him Spartacus.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Calvine said:


> This was the pet Magpie that used to come in and play with my son's toy soldiers! He called him Spartacus.


In doors!!

My old girl wouldn't do that, Fat pigeon used to though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> That's not bad for a Pigeon. I assume it was adult when you first saw it and they don't very often live beyond 5 years old


I don't think it was very old when we first saw it, had the look of a youngest about it when first arrived. I always made sure it got plenty of food as I felt sorry for it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I'm becoming more and more convinced that Daughter has hatch some young and grandma has been sharing the burden. 
The old girl has been coming in twice a day to collect food and not being seen in the interim. However, over the last week or so, she has increased her visits to several times a day, taking ever more food each time. The daughter has also been seen once a day for a few days and also comes to collect food while she's here.
Should know more by the end of this month


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve been visited almost daily for a while now, by a single crow.

It’s bringing bread in from elsewhere and dipping it in my bird bath before eating 

I managed to save a young starling from a Magpie yesterday .... heard a commotion and opened the door .... magpie flies off and the youngster was in the pond, so I managed to fish him out and he scarpered into the undergrowth. Hope he was ok.

I know it’s nature .... but not under my nose thank you!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I managed to save a young starling from a Magpie yesterday .... heard a commotion and opened the door .... magpie flies off and the youngster was in the pond, so I managed to fish him out and he scarpered into the undergrowth. Hope he was ok.


Wildlife hero 

I was relaxing yesterday afternoon, when there was this very loud ruckus out in the garden 

*VIDEO*
MVI_9339 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Starlings are very raucous aren’t they?

And gannets!


----------



## Mrs. S (May 8, 2021)

She’s lovely… and the photography is wonderful!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@rona have you decided on which house you'll have?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SbanR said:


> @rona have you decided on which house you'll have?


Yes, I'm going to be moving. I don't know what is going to happen to her. Very concerned.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

rona said:


> Yes, I'm going to be moving. I don't know what is going to happen to her. Very concerned.


Yes, I can see that'll be worrying. Perhaps the new folk will continue to provide care; if she's able to trust them


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Yes, I can see that'll be worrying. Perhaps the new folk will continue to provide care; if she's able to trust them


I'm going to be very careful who moves in. 
I'll try a chat to next door to see if she will take over hedgehogs and Crow. She's not really the type but she's nice enough. I might just manage to pull at her heart strings


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

rona said:


> I'm going to be very careful who moves in.
> I'll try a chat to next door to see if she will take over hedgehogs and Crow. She's not really the type but she's nice enough. I might just manage to pull at her heart strings


Just in from the garden. Hedgehog was there. I love to see their little legs pumping as they run. Boy can they move


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Returned from walk with the dog, 7.15am, to witness my friend the crow wrecking a neighbours hanging pot that's by their front door 
She sat on the top and dug with her beak, throwing everything out onto the ground that she didn't want, plant and all 

I'm not telling them who did it!
Let them think they've had vandals


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Returned from walk with the dog, 7.15am, to witness my friend the crow wrecking a neighbours hanging pot that's by their front door
> She sat on the top and dug with her beak, throwing everything out onto the ground that she didn't want, plant and all
> 
> I'm not telling them who did it!
> Let them think they've had vandals


Sorry for your neighbours basket, but that made me laugh they are such cheeky birds aren't they.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

rona said:


> Returned from walk with the dog, 7.15am, to witness my friend the crow wrecking a neighbours hanging pot that's by their front door
> She sat on the top and dug with her beak, throwing everything out onto the ground that she didn't want, plant and all
> 
> I'm not telling them who did it!
> Let them think they've had vandals


They did have a vandal! One with feathers


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The new raucous crew are on the wing  I thought they were, there's been an awful lot of noise over the last 3-4 days 

They are still hanging around the Oak trees over the road, so I can't be sure how many there are, but at least three! That's five in the garden when they get brave 


Goes to show that my theory was right. Grandma has been waiting on daughter throughout her confinement 
Poor old girl is still doing all the running, while mum keeps a beady eye out for those pesky Magpies.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Roof practice today. The first time I've seen them out of the Oak trees

*VIDEO*
MVI_0292 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

Grandma in front of the ariel and mum on the side of the roof. Two youngsters made it but I think only one onto the actual roof


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My new garden ornament 
IMG_0497 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

She's looking very scruffy because she's having a very heavy moult. When wet, she can hardly fly


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rona said:


> Yes, I'm going to be moving. I don't know what is going to happen to her. Very concerned.





rona said:


> I'm going to be very careful who moves in.
> I'll try a chat to next door to see if she will take over hedgehogs and Crow. She's not really the type but she's nice enough. I might just manage to pull at her heart strings


Very pleased to say that my neighbour is more than happy to take over her care. She's already feeding the hedgehogs 

The old girl is already quite comfortable with her new carer, and often peers into her kitchen door. 
Such a weight off my mind


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My dawn chorus
IMG_1646 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

One missing, sometimes there's six. They are waiting for me when I get back from walking the dog. 

They are eating too much, so I give them a little and they go off squabbling, then I make sure the old girl gets her full share


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

rona said:


> My dawn chorus
> IMG_1646 by jenny clifford, on Flickr
> 
> One missing, sometimes there's six. They are waiting for me when I get back from walking the dog.
> ...


You'll be moving soon won't you Rona?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SbanR said:


> You'll be moving soon won't you Rona?


Couple of months 

Really going to miss her


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

rona said:


> Couple of months
> 
> Really going to miss her


I'll miss your updates. A last photo of the old girl before you move please.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SbanR said:


> I'll miss your updates. A last photo of the old girl before you move please.


Of course, she should look good, her feathers are coming back.

We will probably be able to visit until about Xmas, because we haven't put this place on the market yet


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Couple of months
> 
> Really going to miss her


Where are you moving too?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Where are you moving too?


Into my friends house. He left it to me.
It's about 8 miles from here


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I would miss the wood pigeons if I moved. They sit and wait for me to fill the bird feeder, They let me get close to them. 

We have red kites here , see them all the time and they have become a good luck thing to me . If I see one I feel everything will be all right .

Today we walked in the local field and it was very quiet and the swallows swooped around us. They came so close with in a couple of feet. Amazing !


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Into my friends house. He left it to me.
> It's about 8 miles from here


Oh that's right. I remember now. At one time you talked about moving to Wales.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> Oh that's right. I remember now. At one time you talked about moving to Wales.


Still happening I hope


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A new behaviour this morning observed. All six were waiting for breakfast when I got back with the dog. They have pet meat from the butcher, split into beak sized chunks, so that they all have a chance to get some. They've been weaned for some weeks now.

There is a very shy one that hangs back, and therefore often misses out, cos there's always one that takes two chunks or eats fast 

The old girl is nearly always the last to leave, and this morning she was wandering around with a huge beak full of food. Shy baby was still up on roof, having missed out again! Anyway, after a short time, with me hiding from sight, it came into the garden. At this point, the old girl turned her back on it and purposely though surreptitiously dropped half a beak full of food on the ground and carried on waddling across the lawn.

It was so obvious to me that she's dropped it for the baby, but I don't think she wanted the baby to know that she was feeding it. 

She gives me joy every day


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nature's wonderful isn't it.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

The old girl sounds such a wonderful bird; I love her:Kiss


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Nature's wonderful isn't it.


It is, but some how, she's even more special



SbanR said:


> The old girl sounds such a wonderful bird; I love her:Kiss


Not as much as I do


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's been a total roller coaster of emotions since I last posted on here. We moved out in November. OH saw her a couple of times on the early visits, I didn't go for a while, then about Xmas time nothing. We've been there once a week every week and nothing.
I have been wracked with guilt, thinking that without my protection, she had succumbed to her advanced age and bullying from the new family. I know the neighbour has been feeding because a handful of biscuits came over the fence while I was there one day 
I really thought I'd let her down 😪........................... *I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN BETTER............WHAT AN AMAZING TOUGH LITTLE COOKIE SHE IS 🙂*

Went for a little stroll yesterday and she plopped down beside me, cocked her head when I chatted to her, but I'd taken no food 

Had to go back today for the final visit for meter reading etc. Went armed with a little pot of minced beef.
She didn't come into the garden when I arrived, so took a stroll and there she was, gave her a little food and she quickly followed me back.

To say I'm over the moon that the little girl is still thriving is an understatement, I'm on cloud nine 🙂

Just a few of the mass of pics I took of this amazing wonderful Crow 
IMG_3574 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_3579 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_3583 by jenny clifford, on Flickr

IMG_3578 by jenny clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

She looks in good health


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

She's gorgeous @rona , such pretty birds ❤


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

She has such a wise look in that second last photo


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SbanR said:


> She has such a wise look in that second last photo


All the food had gone then. She just came into the garden to be with me. 
She seemed as pleased to see me as I was her.
Very companionable


----------

